# Shelby Wishbone with Shockeze



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=292478610580


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 12, 2018)

Ah old news...been on here since friday, c'mon Mike!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shelby-prewar-with-shockease.127190/#post-853588


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Ah old news...been on here since friday, c'mon Mike!
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shelby-prewar-with-shockease.127190/#post-853588


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 12, 2018)

SOLD! Thumbs up!

Edit: Just cheering sales on, sorry you missed it higgens! ...And not to me I already have one I'm working on.


----------



## higgens (Mar 12, 2018)




----------

